# Noxious Pipe Odors



## Tobacco Burner of Mars (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi guys, 
Sorry to stimulate you in such a negative manner by the title of this post, but I as you can imagine smoke a nice pipe quite a few times a day and I live with my older father and mother. They are not too happy that when I come in from the outdoors where I smoke that there is a lingering smell of the smoke even though no smoke comes in the home. That said, I purposely stay about 10 feet or more away as best I can until the lingering smell passes. My father is beginning to complain of headaches and though I can not notice any said smell, I am sure there must be some accuracy to this. Even if I am no where near the family and they are in a back room, I get complaints on this matter. 
Does anyone have a method by which the lingering smell of the smoke can be dissipated quicker or that perhaps there is an item that effectively cleans up the smell. Likely I will see if I can buy some spray of course, but that said I suspect I'll just magnify a symphony of irritating smoke and spray scents. So if you can comment, that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

About the most you can do is (short of running around in circles to air yourself out), change shirts before coming back in the house, and keep your pipes in a ziplock. A quick rinse of water in your mouth does wonders for ashtray breath. It will still be there but no where near as unpleasant to other non smokers.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Brush your tongue after, that will help with the smokey mouth. As for the clothes, not much you can do other then wait a while and use spray.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

lampe burger

google it.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Wear a smooth fabric windbreaker and take it off before you enter the house. Leave the windbreaker outside. Maybe a hat too, to keep the smell out of your hair. Leave the hat outside.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

You know, in all honesty, and as an ex smoker of cigs and a full time smoker of cigars and pipes. I have to kinda wonder just how sensitive your parents are to smoke. I mean, the smell left on ones person after smoking a pipe is all most non existent when compared to the stink from cigars and cigs. That is unless you are smoking in a small enclosed space. Then well you are gonna reek no matter what.

I guess what I'm trying to say is, if your parents are complaining and having health issues (headaches) from the smell on you after smoking a pipe. I truly feel for you. There may be nothing you can do.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Tobacco Burner of Mars said:


> Hi guys,
> Sorry to stimulate you in such a negative manner by the title of this post, but I as you can imagine smoke a nice pipe quite a few times a day and I live with my older father and mother. They are not too happy that when I come in from the outdoors where I smoke that there is a lingering smell of the smoke even though no smoke comes in the home. That said, I purposely stay about 10 feet or more away as best I can until the lingering smell passes. My father is beginning to complain of headaches and though I can not notice any said smell, I am sure there must be some accuracy to this. Even if I am no where near the family and they are in a back room, I get complaints on this matter.
> Does anyone have a method by which the lingering smell of the smoke can be dissipated quicker or that perhaps there is an item that effectively cleans up the smell. Likely I will see if I can buy some spray of course, but that said I suspect I'll just magnify a symphony of irritating smoke and spray scents. So if you can comment, that would be great. Thanks.


Sounds like your family is full of mularkey, or they're having a psychosomatic reaction because they disapprove.

Regardless, wear a cap and jacket of some kind when you smoke, remove when you're done. What smoke doesn't touch, it can't imbue with odor. Splash some water over your face, and use chewing gum or a mint.

If your family still complains, then you know they are simply giving you a hard time.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Take a shower and change all your cloth, Thats what I do after I smoke.


----------



## Argon Swift (Mar 27, 2011)

Unfortunately, some people don't appreciate the lingering aroma of a fine pipeweed. But there are a few things you can do.
1. Wear a bandana. Hair is notoriously good at trapping odor.
2. When near your father, always inhale. Even while speaking.
3. Walk backwards as you smoke.
4. When your father says he smells smoke, say "what?! I specifically didn't smoke today because I knew it was bothering you." 
5. Drink a cantaloupe-kale smoothie. Takes the smell away and also a good source of fiber.
6. If your father says he still smells smoke, say "I didn't smoke today at all, alright! Why do you always start with me! I hate you!" and storm off to your room.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I gotta try that walking backwards thing.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Rent an apartment.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

ChronoB said:


> Sounds like your family is full of mularkey, or they're having a psychosomatic reaction because they disapprove.


+1 :hmm:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Wear a smooth fabric windbreaker and take it off before you enter the house. Leave the windbreaker outside. Maybe a hat too, to keep the smell out of your hair. Leave the hat outside.


Yes, I also do this. I put on a windbreaker and sometimes hat for when I smoke a pipe in the garage (keep the doors open too). I take off my outside layer before I come. Don't know how cold it is where you are right now, but you may be able to disperse some of the smoke odors by taking a walk while you smoke.

If this doesn't work, you may need to follow Nachman's suggestion.

(add: as a later life smoker of pipes and cigars, I can understand your parent's position on this. I had always been extremely sensitive to smoke on other people prior to me picking up my first cigar. People may think that there's no lingering smell, but there is.)


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

try this, do what ever it is you normally do when you go outside to smoke your pipe, but dont. dont smoke it. dont light it. dont do anything, wait for an appropriate amount of time, then go back inside, see if they still complain. if so, point out to them that you didnt smoke anything and that you now know there full of shit (you can use nicer words if you wish.... but i wouldnt. lol.)


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Can you feel the love in this thread, I can. LMAO


----------



## JeffinChi (Mar 23, 2011)

Like so many have said - hat and jacket.

I have a nice black wool pea coat and a skull cap in the winter, and a baseball jersey and baseball cap for summer. This should catch most of the smoke and can be taken off and left outside or elsewhere far away from sensitive nostrils.

Febreeze works wonders for the rest.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Tonight on 60 minutes...

Why pipe smokers hate their parents.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

i have a "smoking sweatshirt" that i wear when i go have a cigar. I msut say though, smoking a cigar my girlfriend wont go near me an di can smell it on myself until i clean. Also - if you have long hair or a beard, it will linger *much* more than if you dont. Im usually clean shaven except a goatee and its not bad at all with cigars.. but im growing a playoff beard (WOO HOCKEY) and i can even smelll how much more it lingers.

as for pipe tobacco.. one huge thing with me if i love how little it makes me smell of tobacco. in fact my girlfriend commented i smelled pretty good (after having billy budd, a notoriously bad smelling tobacco as it has cigar leaf in it lol) and never noticed if i have a pipe and come inside. hell ive smoked inside and she didnt notice (though i told her later).

Some people *are* very sensitive to smoke, but i'd say they just want you to quit. try going outside and not actually smoking a pipe and come in and see if they say something again.


----------



## Tobacco Burner of Mars (Jan 7, 2011)

I did not appreciate the knocks on my family members. Being a human being I am sure one must find troubles funny at a certain extent, but to denigrate another is against the laws of humanity. 
Nachman- sadly, some of us are unable to afford independant living quarters. In fact, I really do enjoy being in a home where I have adequate living space and necessities I do not need to fund at this time. So good thought if life was simply about stealing from your own pocket. That's not my plan. And on the flip side, I am a disabled American at present and do not anticipate that my income will ever in times ahead be more than a bare amount of personal funding. So the idea is always a nice thought, but unrealistic. That said, living with family is much more beneficial than living by one's self and one does not enjoy a place where there are no other relationships just to smoke. 
I must say that I personally am aware that my father who was once a 2-3 pack a day cigarette smoker and has complete fear that one day if he touched another cigarette he would return to his habit is hypersensitive to cigarette smoke. That said, I can not doubt that he does feel a sense of troublsome symptomatology when inhaling the smoke of others. I had thought that the pipe was much less that cigars and perhaps the ongoing exposure to noxious smells is starting to intensify his symptomatology. 

Good ideas above. I do have a long beard so that is likely a major factor. Funny how I had only thought of the hair on my own head and not the beard prior to this. I guess you think about what is behind you rather that right in front of you once in a while. I was going to try the light jacket motif. Maybe a shake down or sifting of the beard now prior to entry to the home is in order. 
I can not see a minimization of the pipe smoking. So thats about it. 
But the trouble only lasts about 4 minutes.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Why does the phrase "Kiss my Ascot!" come to mind when I read this thread?


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

long beard it is then! Seriously, go take a quick shower and scrub the beard out. It'll help a ton. I've found, especially facial hair holds smoke like crazy. The hair on my head wont at all, but damn my beard can hold tobacco smoke.

also mentioning that he *used* to smoke means that he is, in fact, most likely at least, much more sensitive to the smell than most non-smokers. It's because his brain makes a connection to the smoke smell to nicotine and makes him subconsciously crave it a bit, not in a "i need a smoke!" way, but in a.. he noticed hes smelling it more than he would normally!

I wasn't trying to knock your family if i did, but i do not know them so it was a completely neutral comment based on the fact some people will do that without meaning to!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Tobacco Burner of Mars said:


> In fact, I really do enjoy being in a home where I have adequate living space and necessities I do not need to fund at this time. So good thought if life was simply about stealing from your own pocket. That's not my plan. And on the flip side, I am a disabled American at present and do not anticipate that my income will ever in times ahead be more than a bare amount of personal funding. So the idea is always a nice thought, but unrealistic. That said, living with family is much more beneficial than living by one's self and one does not enjoy a place where there are no other relationships just to smoke.


I'd say the solution is to stop smoking then.


----------



## Tobacco Burner of Mars (Jan 7, 2011)

MarkC said:


> I'd say the solution is to stop smoking then.


I'd think that quitting smoking a pipe is about as possible as it is for you not to make snide remarks huh?


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Tobacco Burner of Mars said:


> I'd think that quitting smoking a pipe is about as possible as it is for you not to make snide remarks huh?


No, he's right. Whether your family is overly sensitive to tobacco smoke, or they are simply giving you a hard time - and you can't or don't want to live apart from them - then your best bet may be to give it up. You didn't mention from the outset that your dad was a recovering cigarette addict. Any type of tobacco use is going to remind him (consciously and unconsciously) of smoking a cigarette.

Regardless, I hope paying close attention to your facial hair and wearing cap/jacket help.  If not (and I would hardly ever suggest this to a pipe smoker), considering your situation you may have to make a decision about whether it is prudent to continue smoking.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Tobacco Burner of Mars said:


> I'd think that quitting smoking a pipe is about as possible as it is for you not to make snide remarks huh?


It was a serious statement, not a snide remark.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I have typed 10 different things so far and erased them all. Move out or stop smoking.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Just a thought -- what are you smoking? Something with Latakia or other smoke cured tobaccos in it would linger more than other blends, so I'd definitely avoid that. Straight burleys will smell cigarette-like and even plain Virginias won't really be any better. Things like Trout Stream or Three Blind Moose smell more like cookies and might not be so offensive; a decent cherry or vanilla tobacco might help the situation, too, even if they aren't quite as enjoyable for you.


----------



## Tobacco Burner of Mars (Jan 7, 2011)

Lately I've been smoking some CAO Tobaccos which I say are really really very good indeed. The one that seemed to be the incident that wrote this blog entry was the Moontrance. I personaly really like one called Eileen's Dream. I have another called Cherry Bomb and I am yet to try their Vanilla Tobacco blend. All in a Can. Great Stuff. I have been smoking consistently cigars and then pipes since October 2010 or so and we have had some discussion about the smell, but last night perhaps it was a more troubling experience? I don't know. Rest assured that nicotine gum and other forms of nicotine do not do it for me adequately and I am certain to continue. I am quite confident that my father and mother will be ok, just a few minutes where they tell me that I do not smell that great. So thanks guys. I think that the beard which is quite obvious to anyone except the person who is behind it I guess is the major culprit. And knowing my hours, its only going to be a problem for 2 smokes a day or so. But that CAO is really great. I started buying Tobacco froma place in Albany you likely know called I think pipesandcigars.com . They have a good selection. One other I got from them that is quite good and very very strong is called Old Lodge. It is a favorite of mine now even though I just got it last week. Funny in that its totally brittle and dried but it does smoke very good. So if I can mention that place, great. They were nice and I will continue to buy from them and my local seller. Thanks.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I feel your pain. My goldfish is constantly shooting me these unblinkingly disgusted looks after I smoke. "You don't even breathe air," I shout, "That was our deal!" But he's completely unresponsive to my reasoning, and he maintains his stern glaze. Still, I'm not about to let just anyone talk shit about my goldfish or our living arrangements.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

drastic_quench said:


> I feel your pain. My goldfish is constantly shooting me these unblinkingly disgusted looks after I smoke. "You don't even breathe air," I shout, "That was our deal!" But he's completely unresponsive to my reasoning, and he maintains his stern glaze. Still, I'm not about to let just anyone talk shit about my goldfish or our living arrangements.


When I read this, I imagined your avatar naked, in a bathtub with a goldfish, smoking a pipe. Then him saying, "I'm not about to let just anyone talk shit about my goldfish or our living arrangements."


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> I feel your pain. My goldfish is constantly shooting me these unblinkingly disgusted looks after I smoke. "You don't even breathe air," I shout, "That was our deal!" But he's completely unresponsive to my reasoning, and he maintains his stern glaze. Still, I'm not about to let just anyone talk shit about my goldfish or our living arrangements.


D_Q, you run a hard camp!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

drastic_quench said:


> I feel your pain. My goldfish is constantly shooting me these unblinkingly disgusted looks after I smoke. "You don't even breathe air," I shout, "That was our deal!" But he's completely unresponsive to my reasoning, and he maintains his stern glaze.


 Get him a puffer fish for a bowlmate. That'll teach him.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

drastic quench. i toast to your post.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

LMAO DQ!!



freestoke said:


> Get him a puffer fish for a bowlmate. That'll teach him.


To hell with the puffer, I want one of these in a bowl

To the OP, shave your beard, and take a pill before reading the forums mate.:bounce:


----------



## AnthonySzum (Nov 26, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> To the OP, shave your beard, *and take a pill before reading the forums mate.*:bounce:


LOL


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Tobacco Burner of Mars said:


> Lately I've been smoking some CAO Tobaccos which I say are really really very good indeed. The one that seemed to be the incident that wrote this blog entry was the Moontrance. I personaly really like one called Eileen's Dream. I have another called Cherry Bomb and I am yet to try their Vanilla Tobacco blend. All in a Can. Great Stuff. I have been smoking consistently cigars and then pipes since October 2010 or so and we have had some discussion about the smell, but last night perhaps it was a more troubling experience? I don't know. Rest assured that nicotine gum and other forms of nicotine do not do it for me adequately and I am certain to continue. I am quite confident that my father and mother will be ok, just a few minutes where they tell me that I do not smell that great. So thanks guys. I think that the beard which is quite obvious to anyone except the person who is behind it I guess is the major culprit. And knowing my hours, its only going to be a problem for 2 smokes a day or so. But that CAO is really great. I started buying Tobacco froma place in Albany you likely know called I think pipesandcigars.com . They have a good selection. One other I got from them that is quite good and very very strong is called Old Lodge. It is a favorite of mine now even though I just got it last week. Funny in that its totally brittle and dried but it does smoke very good. So if I can mention that place, great. They were nice and I will continue to buy from them and my local seller. Thanks.


Moontrance is one of the few tobaccos my girlfriend noticed i smoked a pipe (when i had the beard grown out over the winter)
but i must say, it seems like you might want to either stop smoking at home or figure out your living situation :ask:


----------



## Tobacco Burner of Mars (Jan 7, 2011)

Zogg said:


> Moontrance is one of the few tobaccos my girlfriend noticed i smoked a pipe (when i had the beard grown out over the winter)
> but i must say, it seems like you might want to either stop smoking at home or figure out your living situation :ask:


First Zogg, your sentence did not make any sense. Re read it or rewrite it if you wish. 
If you or any of the other wise children out there think that you can address me regarding my own personal living quarters in a forum when we have never met and you wish to decide my rights to smoke tobacco when you yourself are a tobacco smoker, I will offer to you that you might better seek professional help for your clear lack of privacy options and your clear unsettling ignorant arrogance. Best of luck.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Holy crap, this is the first time I have read this thread, and this is what I see? WTH is going on here?


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Tobacco Burner of Mars said:


> First Zogg, your sentence did not make any sense. Re read it or rewrite it if you wish.
> *If you or any of the other wise children out there think that you can address me regarding my own personal living quarters in a forum when we have never met and you wish to decide my rights to smoke tobacco when you yourself are a tobacco smoker, I will offer to you that you might better seek professional help for your clear lack of privacy options and your clear unsettling ignorant arrogance.* Best of luck.


So, you ask for help from the forum members. They offer help. You slam their suggestions (in a very rude manner).

You dont have to agree with them, but please show some respect to those who have taken time to try to help you. Everyone on this forum is nothing but nice and helpful-you are the first exception to that rule I have found.


----------



## Tobacco Burner of Mars (Jan 7, 2011)

jfserama said:


> So, you ask for help from the forum members. They offer help. You slam their suggestions (in a very rude manner).
> 
> You dont have to agree with them, but please show some respect to those who have taken time to try to help you. Everyone on this forum is nothing but nice and helpful-you are the first exception to that rule I have found.


Its quite clear that if I had thought the answer was to either quit smoking or find a new place to live, I would not be so superficial and ignorant to ask a list of strangers for advice. That said a few suggestions were helpful. Today and yesterday there were no major issues with the smoking and it seems that perhaps its just one troublesome day every once in a while. So while you may feel that I am being quite "mean" to another person, look at the smugness of the commentary which is not constructive and is meerly blow hard ranting against a happy smoker who just wants to find more happines. Thanks.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Alright, I read the whole thread, and while some of the comments could be seen as negative, they are merely giving you solutions to your question, each in their own manner, and some jokingly. Just like your parent's reaction to the smoke, who seem very sensitive to smoke, each person has their own way to respond to your question. You posted the question on a public forum on the internet, you will get answers that you may or may not like. It's the internet.

It sounds like you are being overly sensitive yourself to the answers. The posts that I read are very valid points and responses to your question. No one was attacking your family or your livelihood.


----------



## Vhazhiphor (Mar 22, 2010)

I've been lurking for a long time on these forums. Rarely do I post, since I usually don't feel I have much to contribute to the conversation. That said, I've never in my time here read a post on this forum that was as disrespectful as yours are. I could go into detail about it, but I don't want to be disrespectful myself.

Hey, you asked for help and you got it. In the end, it really does boil down to "move out or quit". Or, you know, talk with your parents. I live with my mother since I'm still quite young and can't afford to move out. Not yet, anyway, I plan on leaving as soon as I can. Interesting little story, though. I made my mother quit cigarettes when I was like 4 years old. Nagged her until she did, dad never did quit smoking, though. Hell, last thing he died before dying was have a cigarette. Half of one, anyway. But I digress. When I started smoking, my mother didn't like it. At all. In fact, I'm certain she still isn't happy about it, although she doesn't seem to mind. Because we talked about it. I smoke in the house now, and she doesn't say a thing. Partakes in my cigars every now and then, even.

So yeah. Move out, quit, or talk with them and let them know it's something you enjoy. And come to an agreement with them, like grown ups should do.

However, it seems to me that you're not really here for advice. You're here to vent your frustration at a "list of strangers" instead of working out the situation with your folks.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

At least we didn't talk about your goldfish.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Honestly aside from this series of posts, only one other post of yours has made any sense whatsoever... After having been here for a little while I can say that this is just the style of the people here, it's like a bunch of guys hanging out, at a bar or something, just messing around. Jokes fly, but it's all in good fun. This forum isn't so much a forum, it's almost a brotherhood of sorts, and when you come here you aren't treated like a random stranger on a list of names, but like a person, a friend even. You got some good advice, some bad advice, no ugly advice I saw, and it was all meant without harm.

Judging from things you said in this post and the structure of others, I could say some truly mean things to you, but I won't. What I will say though is that I asked a similar question before and got a similar answer. If smoking's a deal breaker at your parents house, you have to either quit or leave.


----------



## Tobacco Burner of Mars (Jan 7, 2011)

Vhazhiphor said:


> I've been lurking for a long time on these forums. Rarely do I post, since I usually don't feel I have much to contribute to the conversation. That said, I've never in my time here read a post on this forum that was as disrespectful as yours are. I could go into detail about it, but I don't want to be disrespectful myself.
> 
> Hey, you asked for help and you got it. In the end, it really does boil down to "move out or quit". Or, you know, talk with your parents. I live with my mother since I'm still quite young and can't afford to move out. Not yet, anyway, I plan on leaving as soon as I can. Interesting little story, though. I made my mother quit cigarettes when I was like 4 years old. Nagged her until she did, dad never did quit smoking, though. Hell, last thing he died before dying was have a cigarette. Half of one, anyway. But I digress. When I started smoking, my mother didn't like it. At all. In fact, I'm certain she still isn't happy about it, although she doesn't seem to mind. Because we talked about it. I smoke in the house now, and she doesn't say a thing. Partakes in my cigars every now and then, even.
> 
> ...


Buddy, you are as ungrateful for friends as you are for your own lifestyle I bet. That said, I am not in any way "at odds" with my mother and father. I simply want them to have a good day as well. Thats said I am simply amazed and have been for a good while at the indemic bad spirits of many of the people on this smokers blog. I am quite a sophisticated person, being college educated, an orthodox jew and even a medical physician. So that said, I do not ever "vent my frustrations" online. I look for answers and solve problems. If you feel the need as many seem to have done so on many of my posts in the past few months to stab my sophistication in the face thats fine. Go right ahead. But be advised that you are simply making this internet a place that persons with an education and a sophistication for living do not frequently enjoy. So if you don't like who I am thats fine by me. But lets try to be human beings and chat like decent folks rather than making unsophisticated and self serving statements to people in cyberspace because at the heart of it all, you might just be an internet troll and in real life, I don't think I'd have a reason to say hello to you unless perhaps you were in the smoke shop I visit.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Whoa! TBoM, you need to relax, perhaps go smoke a pipe and then come back. 

I haven't seen anyone dog-piling on you here. Puff forums has been a true BOTL and I haven't encountered any mean-spirited people here at all. We normally don't discuss politics, religion, personal relationships, each other's incomes or social standings either. 

Let's keep this friendly.


----------



## Tobacco Burner of Mars (Jan 7, 2011)

CWL said:


> Whoa! TBoM, you need to relax, perhaps go smoke a pipe and then come back.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone dog-piling on you here. Puff forums has been a true BOTL and I haven't encountered any mean-spirited people here at all. We normally don't discuss politics, religion, personal relationships, each other's incomes or social standings either.
> 
> Let's keep this friendly.


 No problem. And I just smoked my pipe. A tobacco called Old World Twist Flake that I just bought yesterday. Nice. Milder but with a good sting on the tongue. Not too bad. 
But that said, I am really surprised the reactions I've had on my three posts on this forum. This one is self explanatory. I posted a post about pipe smoking poetry and a few people decided to mock it. Another post I did was concerning the first experiences I had smoking a pipe when I was a little bit annoyed and saddened that the saliva seemed to drip down my beard and I wanted to get some idea what I was in for and if there was a way to avoid that. That said, I was glad to know that a fellow named Nachman whose photo was on here did not in fact seem to have tobacco stains on his beard. I saw a photo of a rabbi whose beard was yellowed in the center with tobacco staining and thought that was to be my future. Fortunately, the dripping of saliva on my beard is no more and I guess I must have either been hypersalivating when I started smoking or that I was trained over use to avoid letting the saliva drip from my pipe. That said, I'm good in this department now. But again, that post got many trolls as did my poetry post. And appearantly so does this one.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

subscribed


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tobacco Burner of Mars said:


> I am...a medical physician.


As opposed to an acrobatic physician? I must say, not many physicians around these parts can't afford their own place. Malpractice suit?


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

I can assure you tere are no trolls here. Maybe the problem is that you see yourself as some ultra-sophisticated individual? You clearly can't take a joke, and you got mad over good, honest advice. Don't go thinking you're smarter than everybody here, or I can aost guarantee you'll be torn a new one.

I'm in college right now, big deal. Most people older than myself that I know have finished college. Around here a college degree is like a high school diploma. My father has been working in the medical field for 22 years or so, in charge of clinics or regions more recently, and he doesn't go swinging it around in people's faces. And what does being a Jew have to do with anything? It doesn't make you more sophisticated, it just makes you religious. I bet you aren't the only religious person here.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

This one is going on my ignore list. Ridiculous.


----------



## AnthonySzum (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't speak openly on forums much and usually ask for advice and give advice if I have any. But this is one of the most ridiculous threads I have ever seen/read. Aside from the other two options others gave about quit smoking or get out, I have one more to add, "Cancel your account on this forum". Every one gave you straight up, right out honest answers. You seem to be one of those people that aren't happy until they hear what they want to hear.
My straight out, honest advice, take my option and cancel your account here.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Tobacco Burner of Mars said:


> First Zogg, your sentence did not make any sense. Re read it or rewrite it if you wish.
> If you or any of the other wise children out there think that you can address me regarding my own personal living quarters in a forum when we have never met and you wish to decide my rights to smoke tobacco when you yourself are a tobacco smoker, I will offer to you that you might better seek professional help for your clear lack of privacy options and your clear unsettling ignorant arrogance. Best of luck.


I'm not going to argue on a forum,

and for the rest of you:










i have ignored this thread.
edit: i have also reported this thread for mod lock.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Sigh, this thread has run it's course. Closing it up.


----------

